# What would you do?



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

If you were a breeder and you found out the puppy you sold a buyer had Valley Fever..would you give them back their money? Give them back the cost of treating the golden? If the cost paid was $1400, would you refund the cost of the treatment, which is $500 plus the tests? Or what would you do as an ethical breeder?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

That's unfortunate, but I would have to ask, what does the contract state? Since you have an older pup, what medical examinations were conducted prior to the pup being sold? 

I know through rescue, the goldens have a health check to include HW/tick borne disease tests & treated if necessary. We encourage new adopters to set up an appt with their vet within a week of the adoption & I've seen if anything should come up, the rescue foots the bill.


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

The contract favors the breeder. But I wanted to see what others would do. I know what I would do. And having the 8 month old for one week , and having paid a price for a golden with excellent heritage, I would have felt that the treatment costs should be paid up to the price of the golden. That is what another reputable breeder wrote me that she would do.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you contacted your breeder?


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, and the result was not what I had hope for.:uhoh:


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I had to look up Valley Fever but now that I know - I would not think it has anything to do with genetics, more so location and exposure. If you just brought the dog home a week before diagnosis, then I think it can be a safe guess that the puppy was exposed while with the breeder, since it takes more than a week for symptoms to show up.

I am not a breeder, but I would think they should cover the cost of diagnosis and treatment. I find it hard to believe the contract does not allow for that in the case of an illness where exposure clearly occured while in the care of the breeder.

Regardless I would of course have already incurred the cost and begun treatment before I would have ever thought of asking the breeder for reimbursement - I sure hope your pup is on the road to recovery and a long and happy life with your family.


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for your thoughts. Obviously we have incurred visits to the vet, paid for the compounded pills for the first month, and have spent the first week home with this girl in an anxious state.She has been with us just one week. I called the breeder as soon as the test results were called to me.The full treatment will be for 6 months to one year if we are lucky and have no complications. There are four or more titers that will be needed, as well as the cost of the pills and other Vet visits. I expect we will be over the cost of what we paid for her in about 6 months. And yes we are already attached to her, so there is no way we would want to bring her back. But if she does not completely recover, I feel that more consideration should be given. But doubt that that will happen. On top of all this, she was the girl we purchased because we lost our Ashley at the beginning of December. A double sad event.Again, if I was the breeder, I know what I would have done.Contract or not.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry you guys are going through this and can only wish you and your pup well in battling this illness. I read about it and it is scary!

Good luck!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Not knowing the terms of your contract, it would be understandable that you were purchasing a "healthy" dog, which she is not. You may want to consult a lawyer to review the contract.

Paws crossed that your little girl will recover without complications and it was caught early!


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you again.. this is not a good thing for any dog to have. Any the treatment can go on for years. Even if we caught it early, which appears we may have, there are still issues, and it can come back , even without exposure.
Sad really.. she is a sweet girl. And we as her parents ..we did not need this double heart ache!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I need way more information.... what hte contract says... how old the dog is... how did you find out??? what is the incubation period... how long have you had the dog ... etc etc... my initial reaction is take the puppy back and give you your money back if its only been a week....


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Incubation period is 3-4 weeks. We brought her in for a vet first check and I had all the blood panels done. She is 8 months old. We did not want a puppy of 3 months but an older girl. Too atached in a week to give her back now.Sorry about all the over posts!


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Incubation period is 3-4 weeks. We brought her in for a vet first check and I had all the blood panels done. She is 8 months old. We did not want a puppy of 3 months but an older girl. Too attached in a week to give her back now.


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Incubation period is 3-4 weeks. We brought her in for a vet first check and I had all the blood panels done. She is 8 months old. We did not want a puppy of 3 months but an older girl. Too attached in a week to give her back now.


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Incubation period is 3-4 weeks. We brought her in for a vet first check and I had all the blood panels done. She is 8 months old. We did not want a puppy of 3 months but an older girl. Too attached in a week to give her back now.


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with Shalva, more info is needed as far as the contract goes and also how soon after you picked her up did you have a veterinary exam done. Usually contracts state 72 hours. No matter what, I think I would offer to have you return the puppy and give you back a full refund as:
1. You already went through a sad time with your Ashley and 
2. VF is a tricky situation. There is no guarantee on how long treatment might have to occur and if she will ever fully recover. The costs for medication is actually fairly minimal from what I have been told if you are using fluconazole (not sure of the spelling), but the titre testing, x-rays, medication treatment other than fluconazole, etc could add up to a lot of money. Some dogs are treated and recover in 7 months, others can take 1 1/2+ years and others never recover. I would rather take back the puppy now even though you say you are bonded to her and return your money and that would allow you to try again to get a healthier puppy or adult dog. With that being said, no breeder is the cause of a dog acquiring VF. It really depends on the dogs exposure and immunity system as well as other factors. I know of dogs having VF show up in the titre level while all other dogs in the same household are clear. I have been told that the percentage of humans as well as dogs and other animals is quite high for showing exposure on titre levels. It is part of living here in the desert of Arizona. There are also a lot of dogs being treated for VF which probably don't necessarily need to, but the vets err on the side treatment according to titre test levels. All puppies when they leave at 8 weeks don't have VF, but I know of some who were diagnosed with it at 4 months, were treated for 8 months and are now clear. Then again, I know of others who were diagnosed with it at over 1 and didn't recover, as well as dogs over 2 or 3 years old that did. That is why I would probably offer taking the dog back and refunding your money as no one can say how it will take at this time or what the outcome will ultimately be. Good luck with whatever decision is made.


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

Thought about it a little more and still would make the offer of taking the pup back and refunding the money so you could hopefully find another Golden to suit your needs, but if you are truly bonded to the pup, the possibility also might be to get a second opinion from another vet and if they concur, maybe refunding the purchase price once that amount has been met in vet bills? Of course, I'm sure all parties involved would want whatever decision is made if beyond the original contract be put in writing? Not really sure, but there are probably several options here.


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies. , Wildfire Goldens..we literally got the golden home..took her to the vet in three days..got back the diagnosis.Within a few minutes of getting the call.. I called the breeder. Then spoke with another vet to get another opinion.

I feel that from all the information I have received, our chances of having a long treatment are very very likely. Also, today I already see she is slowing down, and not doing so well.

I am very unhappy about this..and feel strongly that a golden who sends allot of time outside should have been tested for this before she was sent to a new home . Especially as VF is so prevalent in Maricopa county where I live.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am so sorry this has happened to you. I really hope the breeder does something to help make this right. I also hope you sweet girl has a fast and uneventful recovery.


----------



## vwbob (Dec 1, 2012)

At this point..what is most important is having her get well. This is not about, right, wrong, money or "contract".This is what is best for our girl..It is painful to watch her in this state.


----------

